# Airless sprayer - Keep getting tails



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Hi,
I have been spraying some ceilings and using a 517 tip, but I keep getting tails. I have thinned the paint so thin I can rule out its the paint thickness. I have also tried all different pressures and I still get tails. I have tried different tips, all new and thwy are the same.


What other reason could it be? Maybe a faulty machine? Its a Graco 390.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jaffy1229 said:


> Hi,
> I have been spraying some ceilings and using a 517 tip, but I keep getting tails. I have thinned the paint so thin I can rule out its the paint thickness. I have also tried all different pressures and I still get tails. I have tried different tips, all new and thwy are the same.
> 
> 
> ...


It is usually a sign that the pressure needs to be turned up. 

Since you have tried everything you stated, it is likely technique. 

Experiment with your pace and distance from target.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with vermont, try holding the gun at different heights.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

check the filter in ur handle. Clean it or replace it. Not too fine a mesh either. The paint needs to flow through that filter unrestricted. a restricted filtere will definitely cause tailing and spitting.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

As said above, It's either a worn tip or pressure is too low. Tips can wear out faster then you think.


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> It is usually a sign that the pressure needs to be turned up.
> 
> Since you have tried everything you stated, it is likely technique.
> 
> Experiment with your pace and distance from target.



I have only been spraying with this airless a few times before to do woodwork. I am wondering if I am going too fast which is creating tails. I will try again tommorrow and see if I can improve


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Check the back of the gun overspray will build up and prevent the trigger from fully closing.
Clean the gun.
If that don't work turn up the pressure.
How long have you been spraying?


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I would make sure filters are clean, maybe replace gun filter , and personally I think it might be lack of power , I use a 490 min turned up almost all the way to spray ceilings and it doesn't take long to back roll with 14 inch roller and usually leaves a better finish too.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

I would clean the gun and turn up the pressure. The 390 doesn't have smart control it's only on 395's and up, this is the smart control that eliminates dead band or tails while spraying at low pressures


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

heck run naked. if that doesn't work you know its not the filter


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the machine new? If the packing's are worn out that could cause it as well.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I had always had my machine re packed professionally, because I had multiple machines when it was my father and I, and I/we could afford to have one MIA for a few days. So I repacked it myself to save time and money. Worked good for a bit, then I had major tails again. Spent tons of money on tips and tried everything in the book technique wise...

Long story short, went to a local shop on a very slow day and paid to watch/ be instructed to re pack it properly. Cost me a new sleeve and packings, and an hour of shop labor. But it was worth every penny! She pumps like she did the day she lost her virginity. 

And as far as someone else said, tips do wear out quick. Especially if you're spraying x amount of days straight for x amount of hours a day... You don't realize how much abuse those things really do take.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the cheap tips (rac-v and sc-6) are rated for 50 gallons and the more expensive ones (rac-x and tr1/tr2) are rated for 100 gallons.


----------



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Had the same problem and tried the same fixes suggested to no avail. Ultimately switching out the gun fixed the tails.


----------



## Airless Anonymous (Jan 3, 2014)

What type of material are you spraying? The dead-band caused by pressure fluctuation will cause this to happen. Wyopainter hit it on the head with the smart control. The 390 is not equipped with a microprocessor to alleviate the dead-band at lower pressures. So turning up the pressure is what help the fingering or tails to disappear. If the max pressure on your sprayer is not enough to achieve desired results, a tip with a smaller orifice should be used.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hines Painting said:


> I think the cheap tips (rac-v and sc-6) are rated for 50 gallons and the more expensive ones (rac-x and tr1/tr2) are rated for 100 gallons.


just for the record your tips begin to wear immediately. any tip is usually blown open by 50 gallons. some faster some slower depending on what is being sprayed


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

WisePainter said:


> Check the back of the gun overspray will build up and prevent the trigger from fully closing.
> Clean the gun.
> If that don't work turn up the pressure.
> How long have you been spraying?



I have been spraying with a HVLP for about 1 year. I bought an airless not long ago and did my first ceiling this week. 

The gun seemed to be clean and pressure was at maximum (3000psi)


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Oden said:


> check the filter in ur handle. Clean it or replace it. Not too fine a mesh either. The paint needs to flow through that filter unrestricted. a restricted filtere will definitely cause tailing and spitting.


What mesh is best for emulsion. I just have the filter that came with the gun. It's black. Should I try a larger mesh?


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> Is the machine new? If the packing's are worn out that could cause it as well.



Yes its all brand new.


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

rwransom said:


> Had the same problem and tried the same fixes suggested to no avail. Ultimately switching out the gun fixed the tails.



What gun is best? Is the gun that comes with the machine a decent one?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The filter should match the tip ur using. A .17 orifice would be a course filter.


----------



## Wyopainter (Jul 11, 2012)

If the pump was new did you flush the shipping oil out with mineral spirits first then clean water after that prior to using?


----------



## jaffy1229 (May 8, 2013)

Wyopainter said:


> If the pump was new did you flush the shipping oil out with mineral spirits first then clean water after that prior to using?



I flushed through water only.


----------

